# Canadian soldier dies in firefight in Afghanistan



## RackMaster (Aug 9, 2008)

Damn!  RIP Brother!


I hope that the investigation doesn't find the security company at fault.  That's not the kind of news any one needs right now.




> *Canadian soldier dies in firefight in Afghanistan*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Saturday, August  9, 2008 | 12:16 PM ET  Comments1Recommend8*
> 
> ...


----------



## AWP (Aug 9, 2008)

I knew I'd see a post as our flags were at half mast this morning, I just didn't know the nationality or circumstances.

I won't speculate or rant here about the story, I'm sure enough press on it will be generated soon enough to justify a seperate thread.

Blue Skies.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 9, 2008)

RIP Warrior — Blue Skies!


----------



## Pete031 (Aug 9, 2008)

Rest In Peace Brother....
VP
Another sad day for the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry.


----------



## BS502 (Aug 9, 2008)

Rest easy Warrior.


----------



## car (Aug 9, 2008)

RIP Warrior


----------



## tova (Aug 9, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## elle (Aug 10, 2008)

Rest In Peace.

Prayers to his young family.


----------



## 0699 (Aug 10, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 13, 2008)

*Update - Compass Integrated Security Solutions not responsible*

Even in the light of the tragic situation, this is good news.





> *Insurgent fire killed Cpl. Roberts of Saskatoon: investigators*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Saturday, September 13, 2008 |  1:11 PM ET  *
> 
> ...


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 13, 2008)

RIP Cpl Roberts

Prayers out to your family and all in harms way

LL


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 13, 2008)

RIP Cpl Roberts


----------



## Rabid Badger (Sep 15, 2008)

RIP Cpl Roberts  Rest easy warrior.


----------



## Scotth (Sep 15, 2008)

Rest Easy Cpl Roberts


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Sep 15, 2008)

Rest Well, Cpl Roberts


----------



## car (Sep 15, 2008)

RIP Warrior


----------



## lancero (Sep 15, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## whiterose (Sep 16, 2008)

RIP, soldier. 

I am relieved to know it wasn't another friendly fire incident.


----------



## pardus (Sep 16, 2008)

RIP.


----------

